# When do their "voices" change



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, quick question, folks... Our rescued feral pigeons will be four weeks old on Tuesday and we were wondering when their peeping will turn to cooing?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The voice changes at around 8 weeks, but he won't start cooing...he will quack/honk for a while!  

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep--around 8 weeks. It's funny too, because their voices break like a teenage boy's.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Great, Cyro and Birmom, thanks so much! And the voice breaking thing is too funny. We'll be looking forward to it...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Squeak, Croak, Chortle!*

Your notes brought back memories! I did not know much about pigeons when I found Mr. Squeaks. I named him that because I was told he was a very young bird: a "squeaker." I kept waiting to see if I had a male but instead of getting the pigeon "chortle" right away, he became a "croaker!" Sure sounded funny!


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

When I was new to pigeons, I had heard the term squeekers and was not sure what they mean. I had only received older birds that made the cooing noise. I will never forget when I got my first 4 babies and they squeeked. I laughed and laughed at the noise and then knew what squeekers meant. I love the sound of squeekers


----------

